# Suggestions for PC Components



## Pein (Apr 5, 2015)

hello everyone,
sorry for my English and i don't know much about pc but i do know basic things.please help me.


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:all kinds of game..gta v,witcher 3,batman arkham knight and the list goes on

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 60k to 70k and can add 10k more if needed be.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:window 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:i already have 2 tb.but i want to buy 2 or 3tb if there is some money left at the end.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:i already have a monitor its maximum resolution is 1920*1080.its samsung 32 inch led tv 3d..

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: psu-corsair 700 gs,cabinet-cooler master elite 311

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:either in this month or next month is for sure.right now i have to make a list and give it to a pc guy my father knows.i have already discussed the budget with my father.well its show time

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:yes i have

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi and depends if its cheaper on online,also there this thing,if a item is faulty i can return it to my pc guy and then it will be his problem to get it repair or exchange.if u buy online,u have to do all that stuff.self experience

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:no,thank you

need help suggestions.i have a budget of 60k to 80k,now currently my pc is 

CPU: intel core 2 quad q8200 @2.33 ghz

Motherboard: Intel DG35EC ddr2

RAM: 6 gb ddr2

PSU: crosair 700 gs

GPU: msi 570 gtx 1200 mb ram

CASE: COOLER MASTER ELITE 311

MONITOR: SAMSUNG 32 inch led tv 3d.maximum resolution is 1920*1080.

i only want to upgrade my pc for gaming,and that i wont have to upgrade atleast till next 3 to 5 years.and no i don't know anything about over clocking.
i play games at 1920*1080 resolution and i prefer intel and nvidia.i think i don't need to buy cabinet or psu or hdd.i already have 2 tb wd hard disk.i m planning 
to buy 2 or 3 tb more if i can save some money in other things

here's what i m thinking to buy

CPU: intel i7-4790K - RS23,988 or i7-5820K - Rs. 29,599

Motherboard: gigabyte b85m-d3h lga 1150-rs 7400 

RAM: 8 gb kingston hyper x

GPU: gtx 970-rs 30k

my friends are suggesting that i should buy all the better pc components right now and buy gpu later a year or two cuz i already have msi 570 gtx 1200 mb ram and they said that it should be enough for next two 2 years.
but i m thinking of buying a gpu now.so what do you guys think.


my cousin has this pc and it performs better then my pc.he plays all the new game at highest settings at 1920*1080 resolution.MAX PAYNE 3,WATCH DOGS,DRAGON AGE 3 and there is no fps drop or any other kind of problem.
the thing is my gtx 570 costed me around 30k at the time i bought it and my cousin's gpu gtx 750 ti costed him only 13700.still it out performs my gpu.i m barely able to play any game at medium settings.HIS PC SPECS ARE 


CPU: intel i7-4770 3.4 ghz

Motherboard: gigabyte b85m-d3h lga 1150

RAM: 8 gb ddr3 kingston hyper x

PSU: cooler master thunder 600 w

GPU: zotac 750 gtx ti-rs 13700

i know my gpu is older but it costed me three times more than my cousin's gpu.could it be that if i use my gtx 570 in my new pc that it will out perform my couin's 750 gtx ti..
i m sorry if i seem rude.its just that its not fair.i dont know why they keep realeasing new things every year they should take a break or follow some kind of rule like no new things 
for 3 years or so.

AND ONE MORE THING I NEED TO BUY A GPU COOLIN PASTE,THERMAL PASTE.I LOOKED ONLINE AND FOUND THESE THEY HAVE GOOD REVIEWS WHICH ONE DO U GUYS SUGGEST.

Deepcool Z9 High Quality Thermal Paste - Buy Deepcool Z9 High Quality Thermal Paste Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

Amazon.in: Buy Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound Online at Low Prices in India | noctua Reviews & Ratings

Amazon.in: Buy Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5G Online at Low Prices in India | Arctic Silver Reviews & Ratings

THANK YOU


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2015)

Modified forum's 80k config.


*Processor*Intel i5 4670*14,800**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*ASUS H97M-E*7,400**Memory*Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB 1866 MHz*4,200**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,000**SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 120 GB SSD*5,300**Power Supply*None*0**Cabinet*NZXT Phantom 410*6,000**Internal Storage*WD Purple 2 TB 7200 RPM HDD*5,800**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*None*0**Keyboard*Dragon War X Q2 Gaming Combo*2,550**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**73,050*


+1 to Noctua NT-H1

PS: Most PC guys will charge higher. So, don't buy if you find their pricing higher.


----------



## asciif00 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Processor*Intel i7 4790K
*21,800*
*CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
*7,125*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GBX1 1866 MHz
*4,200*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5
*26,460*
*SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 120 GB SSD*5,300**Power Supply*None*0**Cabinet*None
*0*
*Internal Storage*Seagate Barracuda 3TB
*6,900*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*966*
*Monitor*None*0**Keyboard*Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105
*3,250*
*Mouse*Logitech G402 
*1,752*
*Total**77,753*



OP since you are not going to overclock you processor you should not buy a K modeled CPU, K is the acronym for Unlocked processor.
you can go for either of these processors.
Xeon E3-1246 v3 - 21770 
i7 4790 - 19800
But since you will primarily be doing gaming on your PC, i will suggest you to go with an i5 as the i7 won't help you that much with gaming frame rates.
so go for the Intel i5 4670. save the money and get better parts like the graphics card.
Regarding your question about how a 10K card can beat an older 30K card.
it is nothing but improvements in GPU architectures coupled with reduced die size, so they can now stuff more transistors on a smaller die size thereby reducing thermal heat and increasing performance.
even if you get the latest graphics cards today, 3 years down the line some 10K card will beat it in terms of performance. this is the motivation factor for inciting new buyers to spend money on upgrading computer parts.
If you notice something similar is happening with mobile phones.

+1 for Noctua NC-H1

Since you are staying in delhi, try to get the parts from Mdcomputers.in they are based out of nehru place.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2015)

Processor    -Intel Core i5 4460                           -13500,

Motherboard    -MSI H97M-G43 -7800,

Memory    -Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB(4GBx2) 1600MHz -5600,

Graphics Card    -Asus Strix GTX970 4GB            -28000,

Cabinet    -Cooler Master N200 Case -3700,

Internal Storage    -WD Caviar Black 1TB -5500,

SSD - Samsung 850 Evo 250GB -9500,

Optical Drive -Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD-R/W -1200,

Keyboard & Mouse -Logitech G105 + G400s -3300 + 1800.

TOTAL -80,000.


----------



## Pein (Apr 6, 2015)

HI,
guys,thanks for your suggestions 

i should have told this first but i already have CPU Cooler-Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO,Logitech Keyboard,Mouse and SSD-500 gb, Asus Optical Drive.i don't need to buy these.so i m saving some money here.all i need to buy is
Processor,Motherboard,Memory,Graphics Card and if some money is left then Internal Storage.so as you said that i shouldn't buy the k model.the difference i know of between i7 4790 Clock speed-3.6 GHz-- Turbo clock speed-4 GHz and i7 4790k is 4 GHz to 4.4 GHz		
.the price difference in between them is of 2000 to 3000.so is there a big difference in these two performance wise and in gaming or i wont notice it.

and thanks for telling me about this site Mdcomputers.in if u know about any more sites [ online shopping, online comparisons like pc components ] please do tell.thank you.
one thing while i was checking prices i noticed that there is this ram of 2400 mhz [ CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE PRO 16GB DDR3 2400MHZ (CMY16GX3M2A2400C11A - CMY16GX3M2A2400C11A - 843591046305 ) ] the thing is both u and SaiyanGoku suggested 1866 MHz ram.so i mean does the cpu or motherboard don't support the 2400 mhz ram or what.and whats with the ddr4 rams.

and are u guys sure about the prices cuz i checked them on lot of sites and prices are higher
cpu-22k to 24k--i7 4790,i7 4790K
mobo-7k to 9k--gigabyte or asus
gpu-27k to 30k--zotac or asus
ram-6k to 8k--corsair ,g skill,Kingston
hdd- 2 tb above 6k and 3 tb above 8k to 9k

also which one is better 
asus or zotac gpu
i had msi  gpu before it used to heat up in about 1 minute after starting pc .so i want to buy a gpu which has better cooling.

thank you..


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 6, 2015)

Processor    -Intel Core i5 4460                           -13500,
Motherboard    -MSI H97M-G43 -7800,
Memory    -Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB(4GBx2) 1600MHz -5600,
Graphics Card    -Sapphire R9 270X           -14500,
TOTAL -42,000.
Rest of money you can buy PS4.This way you can have good PC for gaming as well as PS4 for exclusive games.


----------



## Pein (Apr 6, 2015)

well not a bad idea but my cousin already has a ps4 and x bone.the thing is i m more comfortable playing games on pc[mods,cheats,trainers].i just can't or not able to play with a controller.
and the reason for me upgrading pc and spending 70k for it is my dad.+the 10k is from me if its necessary..he is kind of a person who always says if u want to buy something 
then earn money yourself or get a part-time job to a 17 yr boy.i mean he is a kinda rich with a good salary but still he acts like [ i don't know the right word for it [jerk, _ick]..its frustrating. 2 days earlier he bought a fish tank 20k for no good reason and was going to give 50k to some distant cousin of mine just so he can get admission in some fancy cricket coaching.i mean c'mon i m his son but he treats me like i m adopted.well after this i asked him for pc upgrade and out of no where he agreed talked to the pc guy.came up with the budget of 70k
its not every day that my father agrees with me so i said to myself go for it..

sorry.sorry for getting of topic but its just it was all in my head.feels good getting it out

thanks ..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2015)

Use the rest on money to buy games from steam, humble bundle, etc.


----------



## Pein (Apr 6, 2015)

HEY GUYS PLZ DO REPLY..I HAVE TO GIVE THE LIST TO PC GUY 

I HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH I7-4790K I KNOW A LOT OF GUYS SAID TO GO WITH I5 BUT I DON'T KNOW MAYBE I M BEING STUPID BUT I WANT I7 ALL MY COUSINS AND MY BROTHER HAVE I7. WELL THAT'S THAT.

NOW PLEASE DO TELL WHICH IS BETTER

MOTHER BOARD-
MSI H97M-G43 -RS---------------7800
Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H-RS------7,125
ASUS H97M-E-RS ----------------7,400
gigabyte b85m-d3h-RS ----------7200

GPU-WHICH ONE HAS BETTER COOLING

Asus Strix GTX970 4GB-----RS 29000
Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5--RS 27000

RAM-WHAT IS BETTER BUYING 1-- 8 GB STICK OR (4GBx2) STICK

Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GBX1 1866 MHz-----RS 4,200

Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB(4GBx2) 1600MHz -RS 5600

THESE ARE ALL TAKEN FROM THE SUGGESTIONS GIVEN BEFORE

THANK YOU


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2015)

Don't waste money on 4790k as you aren't going to OC and OC doesn't helps in games. Get Xeon E3 1246 V3 for 19k and ASUS H97-PRO GAMER for 9.7k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't waste money on 4790k as you aren't going to OC and OC doesn't helps in games. Get Xeon E3 1246 V3 for 19k and ASUS H97-PRO GAMER for 9.7k.



*Don't waste money on 4790k as you aren't going to OC and OC doesn't  helps in games. *


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2015)

^OP doesn't requires SSD, ODD & Kb+M. 

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...ns-pc-components-post2216211.html#post2216211


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^OP doesn't requires SSD, ODD & Kb+M.
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...ns-pc-components-post2216211.html#post2216211



Where did the OP said about not needing an SSD or ODD or KB+M buddy...

You yourself suggested them now


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 7, 2015)

evo ssd 850 is bad..its at 9.5k
but the evo ssd 850 pro 265gb at 12.3k has great speeds much better than 500g 20k ones ..better go with this one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Where did the OP said about not needing an SSD or ODD or KB+M buddy...
> 
> You yourself suggested them now



I suggested them before he said he doesn't requires them. 

here:


Pein said:


> HI,
> guys,thanks for your suggestions
> 
> *i should have told this first but I already have CPU Cooler-Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO,Logitech Keyboard,Mouse and SSD-500 gb, Asus Optical Drive. i don't need to buy these. so I'm saving some money here.
> ...


----------



## cs4sid (Apr 7, 2015)

Samsung 850 evo at 9.5k? I bought one for a friend for 8.1k locally from Delhi.. Also no, the perfromance difference between evo and pro are not worth the extra 4K, 850 evo is enough for his work, if he wants it that is.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 7, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> Samsung 850 evo at 9.5k? I bought one for a friend for 8.1k locally from Delhi.. Also no, the perfromance difference between evo and pro are not worth the extra 4K, 850 evo is enough for his work, if he wants it that is.



for home gaming use may be no difference.

But the real performance difference is very high. 100%
AnandTech Storage Bench 2013 - Samsung SSD 850 EVO (120GB, 250GB, 500GB & 1TB) Review.

say its a workstation, you will working in java eclipse for server code and next moment you have to switch to VS2013 client c++ code, and fire up virtual machines to execute tests.. then sh1t goes crazy.. 16gb ram will go crumbling down to trash.

same scenario when you switch between Maya, 3ds max, photoshop at work.


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 7, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> Samsung 850 evo at 9.5k? I bought one for a friend for 8.1k locally from Delhi.. Also no, the perfromance difference between evo and pro are not worth the extra 4K, 850 evo is enough for his work, if he wants it that is.



Hi [MENTION=306794]cs4sid[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION]. For your information the SSD use as the OS/Boot drive or storage drive. It all depends on your budget. SSD is expensive, however, they are worth every penny. The difference between Samsung 850 Evo and 850 pro are in terms of performance and technology. Samsung 850 pro is based on V-NAND technology and have better IOPS, as compared to the Evo models. 

The biggest difference that I can find though, between Samsung 850 Pro and Evo is the warranty. The Samsung 850 Evo models come with 5 year warranty and Samsung 850 pro model comes with 10 year warranty.

For ease of mind and if you don't have the budget problem, Samsung 850 Pro would be my suggestion.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2015)

Why are we discussing which SSD to buy when op already has a SSD?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2015)

*Don't waste money on 4790k as you aren't going to OC and OC doesn't  helps in games. 

Get the following config instead:
*
Processor    -Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3 -20000,

Motherboard    -MSI H97M-G43 -7800,

Memory    -Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(4GBx2) 1600MHz -10000,

Graphics Card    -Asus Strix GTX970 4GB            -28000,

Cabinet    -Corsair 230T -6700,

Internal Storage    -WD Caviar RED 2TB -7300,

TOTAL -79,800.


----------



## Pein (Apr 8, 2015)

hey guys,

a quick question is there 
1.that much of a real difference between gigabyte b85m-d3h- rs 5789 and Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H-rs 7175..my pc guy is saying gigabyte has better help service and warranty.

2.which has better cooling zotac gtx 970 or asus gtx 970, N i read in reviews that asus has 3.5 gb  vram not 4 gb..

3.and i checked all the components on pcpartpicker everything is fine except my cabinet.it says that my cabinet has usb 2.0 not 3.0..now that creates a problem for me,cuz i don't want to buy a new cabinet.i bought cooler master elite 311 in 2014 and i don't want to buy another one this soon,spend money on cabinet.i m worried will my usb 2.0 work with new motherboard.if not can i change the usb ports of front panel.did some searching and found out maybe it could be done by usb headers.

[ Upgrading USB 2.0 to 3.0 port? - Power Supplies - Components ]

[ How to Install Front USB 3.0 connections or Add Front USB 3.0- Directron ]

plz help me with this ..is this possible

also gave my list to pc guy to check prices and warranty of products..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2015)

Pein said:


> hey guys,
> 
> a quick question is there
> 1.that much of a real difference between gigabyte b85m-d3h- rs 5789 and Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H-rs 7175..my pc guy is saying gigabyte has better help service and warranty.
> ...



*Get the following config instead:
*
Processor    -Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3 -20000,

Motherboard    -Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H -7200,

Memory    -Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(4GBx2) 1600MHz -10000,

Graphics Card    -Asus Strix GTX960 2GB            -17000,

Cabinet    -Corsair 230T -6700,

Internal Storage    -WD Caviar RED 2TB -7300,

TOTAL -68,200. 						

Going with a new cabinet is your best bet because it is compatible with the modern motherboards of today.Ok.

1. Go with Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H -7200,
2. Any GTX 970 GPU has/uses only 3.5GB vram not full 4GB vram so going with GTX 960 is your best option,
3.Yes there is an option called USB 3.0 Front Panel like this:Buy Online Vantec UGT-IH203 2-Port USB 3.0 Front Panel in India


----------



## Pein (Apr 8, 2015)

@ bssunil 
WHAT NO I DIDN'T MIND THAT IT ONLY HAD 3.5 VRAM,I WAS ONLY STATING A FACT.WHAT I WAS ASKING IS WHICH HAS BETTER COOLING ZOTAC OR ASUS..CUZ ITS SUMMER TIME AND IN DELHI IT FEELS LIKE I M MELTING LIKE  ICE.

SO THIS [ Vantec UGT-IH203 2-Port USB 3.0 Front Panel ] I CAN INSTALL IT IN COOLER MASTER ELITE 311 CABINET..

I ALSO FOUND THESE 

[ 50cm 2020 Pin Header Cable to USB 3.0 Type A Female PCI: Amazon.in: Electronics ]

[ USB 3.0 2-Port 20pin Header 3.5Floppy Bay Front Panel: Amazon.in: Electronics ]

Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3 YA ITS IN MY LIST THAT I GAVE TO PC GUY..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't recommend GTX 960 for that budget. Also 16 GB is too much for now. Buying a single 8 GB stick would be better and if needed, another 8 GB stick can be purchased later.


----------



## Pein (Apr 21, 2015)

HEY GUYS, 

sorry for the time gap.i was out of delhi.

i have given order of the these.will post pics n prices when i get  these

Processor-i7 4790---------------------------------------------------------20900 rs
Motherboard-gigabyte ga-h97m-d3h-------------------------------------7100 rs
Memory- { 2 * 8 gb=16gb }Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB 1866 MHz--4300 rs+4300 rs[8gb+8gb=16gb]
Graphics Card-Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5--------------------------------26800 rs
hdd wd blue 1 tb-----------------------------------------------------------4825 rs

total--------------------------------------------------------------------------68225 rs

ordered these games on flipkart.costed me around 12000.well will post pics
The Witcher 3 : Wild Hunt,Batman Arkham Knight,Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist,Assassin's Creed: Unity,Grand Theft Auto V,Call Of Duty : Advanced Warfare


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 22, 2015)

Pein said:


> well not a bad idea but my cousin already has a ps4 and x bone.the thing is i m more comfortable playing games on pc[mods,cheats,trainers].i just can't or not able to play with a controller.
> and the reason for me upgrading pc and spending 70k for it is my dad.+the 10k is from me if its necessary..he is kind of a person who always says if u want to buy something
> then earn money yourself or get a part-time job to a 17 yr boy.i mean he is a kinda rich with a good salary but still he acts like [ i don't know the right word for it [jerk, _ick]..its frustrating. 2 days earlier he bought a fish tank 20k for no good reason and was going to give 50k to some distant cousin of mine just so he can get admission in some fancy cricket coaching.i mean c'mon i m his son but he treats me like i m adopted.well after this i asked him for pc upgrade and out of no where he agreed talked to the pc guy.came up with the budget of 70k
> its not every day that my father agrees with me so i said to myself go for it..
> ...



Well (speaking from experience), by the time you're old enough to earn enough cash to burn on a gaming PC, you neither have the time nor energy left to actually play any games. That's when you start wasting money on stupid stuff like fishtanks.


----------



## Pein (Apr 26, 2015)

Processor-i7 4790---------------------------------------------------------20900 rs
Motherboard-gigabyte ga-h97m-d3h-------------------------------------7100 rs
Memory- { 2 * 8 gb=16gb }Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB 1866 MHz--4300 rs+4300 rs[8gb+8gb=16gb]
Graphics Card-Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5--------------------------------26800 rs
hdd wd blue 1 tb-----------------------------------------------------------4825 rs

total--------------------------------------------------------------------------68225 rs

pic
View attachment 15396

thank you for your support and suggestions guys..

playing cod


----------

